# Dirty sensor?



## VisExp (Mar 3, 2008)

I think my sensor has some dirt on it.  I have cleaned both sides of the lens and the dirt is still there, so I'm guessing it is on the sensor.

How do I go about cleaning it?   Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 3, 2008)

Not knowing what kind of camera you have makes it impossible to give exact directions, but the first thing you need is a large size Giottos pocket blower, nothing else will do and anything more powerful, like a compressor can easily destroy the sensor.  Do a search on Giottos pocket blower.  Once you have that, you need to lock up the mirror, hold the camera with the lens mount facing down and use the blower to blow air on the sensor.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Gerry.  I have the Nikon D200.  I also have a F100 and N90s film camera and am familiar with cleaning those.  I am very new to the world of digital photography and have read stuff that it is not a good idea to mess with the sensor.  Hence my apprehension.  I have a blower and will give that a try.  Thanks again.

BTW if you have any comments/critiques on the pictures above I would greatly appreciate your input.  As I said I am new to digital and also new to photographing this sort of subject matter.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 3, 2008)

If you have one of those goofy little blowers with the brush on the end, it won't do the job.  When I was looking to get a blower, everyone recommended the large size Giottos, even those who had bought smaller sizes.  They're bulky but they get the job done.  I clean the sensor on my D40 every couple of months or more often if I've been changing lenses a lot.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you using a filter on your lens?


----------



## VisExp (Mar 4, 2008)

Gerry.

The blower I have is a "goofy little blowers with the brush on the end"    I have taken your advice and order a Giottos blower.  I'll be ready for blast off soon!


Steve.

I keep a UV filter on the lens for protection but am taking it off the lens when I am taking pictures of my pens.


----------

